# Flounder gigging



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Flounder gigging.

No one seems to do their lighting system the same way in Texas or on the East coast. Carolina flounder seem real small for around here. Seems weekender seem to like under water smaller setups. 

I have seen generators, with 110 lights, transformers to run 12 volt and heavy duty deep cycle batteries to deer feeder batteries and hand held lights of various descriptions. Most guide boats have a lot of lights to the px of the old boy that uses a mason jar with one Brinkman light.

Very little is posted on gigs. Probably the best in Nightwing's where a 1/4 inch coarse threaded ss bolt was sharpened on the end and used. He swears that the threads keep the fish from slipping off as compared to smooth gigs.

Lights are used in every size and shape from the shop halogen lights, pond lights, Brinkaman Starfire 2's,, Sea striker lights to the lights on the site below.

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/Articles.html Has a general discussion on what all you need to look at for floundering. Articles, battery discussions, and a lot more on basics for a general. Discussion if you read thru all their list on the side.

http://www.fishinglightsetc.com/FlounderLight.html This site has pictures and discussions on hand and boat lighting for gigging. Nice set up for aluminum boats like Dipsays if you look and go the people and what pxs they sent in.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=230324 is the previous post that has some information that started this post.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Few more pxs of lights


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

One more


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Nice wade set up from old posts


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I might have to get out and try to stick a few this weekend


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

I am glad I saw this post! I have been trying to think of a way to rig up some lights on my boat without putting my heavy generator in the boat. I have read that a couple bright LED lights hooked to a 12V battery will last more than 6-7 hours. I do not plan on being on the water that long!!!! I am planning to rig up the PVC with LED lights on the end. I will post pics after completion.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone used these lights from New Zealand? A bit pricey.

https://www.safeshop.co.nz/vshop/fishing/index.php?cat_disp=Flounder_Light_and_Nets&page=3

Here's a vid of the product:






Some 2coolers have also attached diving flashlights to pvc with zipties and they say it has been pretty effective since the light is underwater with no surface reflection.

Carrying the old coleman latern with reflector can get a bit tiring.

Also, who makes a good single point stainless steel gig with a wood handle?


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

*flounder light*

Here is one of my put together lights, The pole is from an old O&H light.
the weed-eater handle helps to keep down hand cramps.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Can you rig an adjustable float ring on the light shaft to help support it as you carry it along?


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

I've checked out the other lights posted on here and out of all of them, the ones from FishingLightsEtc. have been the best for the money. The owner, Tom is a great guy also to deal with. He cut me a good deal on two lights with extra bulbs and my set up has yielded several flounder and sheepshead. I rigged 'em up just like on his website with pvc and they draw a very low amperage on a group 27 12volt deep cycle battery. Two hooked up have lasted well over 8 hours and one will give you approximately (depending on water conditions) a 10' - 15' radius of light! You can change the globe colors (green, blue or clear) with green being the most beneficial to attract all types of bait fish. I was amazed on just hooking them up and attracting good sized reds to the light. Of course you can't gig them, but they will come up to the light after several minutes because of all the baitfish and you can just fish under those lights!!! $75.00 got me two lights, spare bulbs and globes, but that was last year. I just rigged up mine to fit into my kayak now that I have been using it more. -Hector


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Old post of Nightgiger's walk rig. Built one of these with the light from HF.

Found the parts at HD and built a more conventional PVC handle with the T handle.

Good system but still uses a deer feeder 12 volt battery. 

These new leds look interesting but would like to see both types gigging lights (led and old Academy type)in the water side by side to see brightness.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I can tell you this. A buddy of mine made some LED's that were 30watt output and had 4 of them on his rig. Compared to my 2(50watt) halogen set up it was night and day. Mine had better reach than the LED. Now that being said, it was during summer time a couple of years back and there is always particulates in the water(algae) which really messes up the distance that an LED can put out..My .02..Dip


----------

